# CSV Professional Registration



## Sbongile (Feb 27, 2017)

Good day all

I am in possession of a critical skills visa and would like to apply for a PRP on this basis. I am a Civil Engineering Technician registered with SAICE,which is the registration I used to obtain the CSV in 2015. Do I also need to register with ECSA or I can use the SAICE registration for the PRP? Is there anyone who has used registration other than ECSA and got a positive outcome?

Thank you for your help


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

I know of a couple of people who applied under the engineering category using other professional bodies rather than ECSA whose visas were initially granted but faced challenges when seeking to renew them as they were told to register with ECSA . If money and time is not an issue go ahead, try your lucky and apply using SAICE, but your safest option is to just register with ECSA.


----------



## Sbongile (Feb 27, 2017)

thanks


----------

